# Update: Help No milk in milking goat



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh HI my name is JAcque and i have been visiting your board now as a guest for about 6 months. Me and my wife Nancy are full time farmers. 5 am till 10 pm every day not much time here on the computer. But we go here to learn. I really enjoy learning off this wonderful knowledgeable board. :biggrin

My 3 yr 140 #'r Lamacha freshner gave birth to twins early sunday morning. after inducing her Friday night. She was carring quite wide did go in and see felt no more babies in there. she later passed 2 placentas. Her bag was full when gave birth Nice and shiny. after birthing put her on milk stand and milked out 1/2 gallon colo. Sunday am. Last night. No Milk what so ever. maybe 1/4 cup of left over colo. Called my Great goat friend. and she said wait and see in Morning. This am Still no milk. less than a 1/4 cup. I have 6 milkers. Currently in milk there are 3 of them. My goats get free choice alfalfa pellets at night. Free choice hay all the time. and grain ration at milking. ( oats,corn boss, kelp, soy etc. mixed for me. ) I have been adding & uping her grain during the last 8 weeks of preg. to give them the needed protein. She ( lucky charm) did drink 3 1/2 gallons of water yesterday and lastnight. ( warm water) she also is drinking water today. The weather was very cold here yesterday. our yearly snow storm came thru. 
She had a temp of 102.3 last night. this am 102.3 and at 2 pm today a temp of 102.3 my other goats are running the same temp right now. 

She did get Cmpk 30 cc's at birthing. 
she still has her appitete still eathin alfalfa pellets, hay and grain . Has not stopped eating. 
I did let her out today and she is staying by her self. while the others went green grass grazin. she stayed next to the barn in the Sun. and eatin hay. 
I had a call in to my medicine man. ( vet) he just now called me back suggested nuflor and oxy. 
got both of them on hand. 
any help would be greatly appreciated. my goat friend mentor is stumped. Our babies we do the Cae/cl prevention on all babies so from birth they are in our hands. and our milkin regime. :help

Oh i just started Copper bolusin them 2 weeks ago. they get Southern states minerals free choice and they do get Bose and I did Worm her yesterday. with Cydectin after birthin. and a shot of ProBos.

Yes I forgot to add after going back and looking at other post. I believe it is a Uterine infection. SO i need to treat for a uterine infection.? if so would you flush or give the Nuflor like the Medicine man( vet) recommended? or My great goat friend said La 200o and sterile water for the flush. if that is the course i need to follow. 
Jacque
Bowdon Ga.


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: No milk in milker*

Ok
Update
our 6 pm milking she gave 1 1/2 cups of milk. A little but better than none. Last fall she avg. 5 #'s per milkin.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help No milk in milking goat*

With no fever, eating well and drinking alot of water, it's pretty suprising she isn't milking.

From a previous post, are you sure it is her that kidded  only half teasing here, but the gal thought the doe had kidded as she was trying to nurse another does kids.

And of course, no chance she is self nursing or another older kid is nursing her?

Maybe tape her teats to be sure. I have never had a doe with a uterine infection not have a fever....yes another symptom is no milk but they are hand in hand not one and then the other.

It won't hurt to put her on meds...I use naxcel or excenell and banamine. Her cervic will not be open for you to be able to flush her uterus unless you give lutelyse. Vicki


----------



## Theresa (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help No milk in milking goat*

I just wanted to say HI and welcome to the forum!
Theresa


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Help No milk in milking goat*

But if she just kidded yesterday might she just be a little slow coming into milk?

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help No milk in milking goat*

But then she would not have milked out so much colostrum.

There is certainly something going on though....bucklings born this year, lots of triplets with one kid not making it, no milk. Does not uddering up before kidding. Vicki


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Help No milk in milking goat*

Vickie, I thought of the utinerine infection because of a post last year.]]
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=1563.0

where you refered the temp. would come in later.
posted Jan21 th 
I read this last night while researching . so that is why i brought up Uterine infection.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help No milk in milking goat*

OK, sorry I slept since then. 

Let us know how your doe does. Vicki


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Help No milk in milking goat*

Update: 
Gave her the Oxy and Nuflor last night. This morning 1 cup milk. today's pm milking 3/4 cup.
She still has the same normal temp. 102.3 and no stink. Drinkinkg water today and eatin green pasture, hay and alfalfa pelletts and she ate her morning and nightly grain ration. She is back to her old self. Head butting other goats. for the lead and going and hanging out with the girls today all over the 4 acres they have now to browse in. BUt still no milk. Ears look clean and rumen/ breath smell normal.
:sigh


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Help No milk in milking goat*

I would continue with the nuflor then...sorry I use naxcel for uterine infections so not sure. But might just as well try antibiotics, nothing is worse than a dairy goat who doesn't milk! Vicki


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

*Update:: Re: Help No milk in milking goat*

Just went out to do lunch bottle feedings and I hear Lucky Charm.

Does the Oxy. cause her to bleed a little more than normal? :???
I gave her 1/4 cc 36 hours ago.
She has been running 102.3 temp. She now has 103.6 But she is basking in the bright sunshine all morning. 
She is eating just as much as ever. and she drank 2 gallons of water this am. 
Her udder feels 1/4 full like it is getting a little milk in it. I milked her 6 hours ago. So i can say her bag feels better now than it has all week.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How much does this doe wiegh. Are you giving enough of the nuflor and giving it every 24 hours? And yes the oxytocin is supposed to give them contractions so they clean better, but 36 hours ago there is none left, the only oxytocin produced is when you milk her. Why when jumping down from the milkstand alot of does will plop out some lochia onto the milk room floor. Vicki


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

The doe weighs 140 #'s
The vet told me 1 shot, I told my Great Goat friend. and she told me to tell the vet I needed to do the goat for 5 days. SO I told the vet I need enough for 5 days. He said this shot 4 cc's would be sufficent for 3 days and if no better come back and get another shot then. that it was a different degree of nuflor. and it lasted for 3 days. I gave it Im. 
he did give me extra oxy. if i needed.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh gosh.....you would have been better off going onto tetracycline than doing the one shot deal. Don't give anymore oxytocin anyway.

One shot of any antibiotic in a goat is not enough and the every 3 days shots of nuflor was what I was afraid of.

Since you dan't get more drug go buy some 200 mg tetracycline perhaps you can fine it and it not be LA200. 3.5cc per 100 pounds and since her temp is going up, twice a day until her temperature stabalizes then once a day for a total of 5 days. You really need to give her some banamine or dex so she doesn't build scar tissue in that uterus. vicki


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

Only La 200 here called 4 feed/stores and co-ops. no one carrys it. no more How much Banamine or dex? 
do i need to get.

I have la200 on hand . already.


And since this is not a calcium issue I should keep milkin her out all the way? I assume i should. 
Thankyou, 

Jacque


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Are there any breeders around you ? Maybe they will have some on hand. I would call the Vet back and try to talk to them some more. Lie if you think you need to that you want a bottle of la 200 to keep on hand. TSC carries it , it is in the medicine aisle and not in the fridge.


Next would be to go thru goatkeeping 101 and start stocking up on medicines you should keep on hand.


Patty


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

OOps read you can get la200 . Tetracycline can be ordered thru Jeffers.


Patty


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Banamine 1cc per 100 pounds...Dex your only going to get a vet dose. vicki


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

Just 1 shot? of banamine 
He gave me 3- 1.5 cc doses for 3 days in a row. If i need it just for 1 day that is ok to have extra on hand.
Jacque


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry, yes keep up the banamine as long as you give the antibiotics the full 5 days. Vicki


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok her afternoon temp. 101.9 and she would not eat no grain just then as i went out to give her afternoon shot of the antibotic and the bantamine. 
This am still 1 cup of milk and 102.2 temp on 6 am reading.

Modification:::: I went back out and I saw her eating alfalfa pellets I left for her. So she is eating still.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Perhaps have a fecal ran, maybe she needs to be wormed or has cocci.

Maybe a fresh set of eyes, PM Kaye to have a look at this. There is alot of this going on right now, no milk...but not eating is certainly not normal either. By now the antibiotic given enough of it would have started her towards improving or you would have a temp.

She is active? Vicki


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

She ate breakfast this am. When i walked out I shook the food pail and she came a running. but would not eat on the stand just then to give the med. the other goats had no problem with the feed just then. She has and is being active. walking around not really browing for brush and grass though. just sunning in the sun. and she is playing and fighting her stature in the herd. also. 
She was wormed with Cydectin Sunday after giving birth. and her Famacha chart looking looked good.


----------

